# strains that makes you laugh, social, energetic, and happy



## Geekin (Nov 17, 2008)

*What do you think are the best strains for highs that:*


Make you laugh?
Make you really talkative and social?
Make you very energetic and want to do anything?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't help ya, but I'll give ya a bump b/c I'd like to know as well. I would say it'll probably be something more into the Sativa world though.


----------



## cream8 (Nov 17, 2008)

the haze varieties are great. im a fan of sativa dom. hybrids

white ice 
super silver haze
champagin


----------



## Rocky Top High (Nov 17, 2008)

This one is easy for me...Kali Mist...Kali Mist...Kali Mist. Without a doubt, the best I have ever smo0ked and grew. This stuf has no ceiling and it just makes me laugh my ass off. 15 minutes after smoking a bowl, you will be looking for something to get into. It is a cerebral high like no other. 

Serious Seeds has some top shelf genetics and as far as I am concerned, this is their best offering. 80-90 days to flower but once you grow and smoke it, you will ALWAYS have some in your personal stash. Simply outsatnding and it meets your demands to a "T".


----------



## Geekin (Nov 17, 2008)

THANKYOU!!! I checked that strain out, it looks pretty nuts 
will definitely consider it for my next grow!!


----------



## HydroBandits (Nov 18, 2008)

durban poison and grandaddy purps 

anything straight sativa or mostly sativa


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 18, 2008)

Big Laughing, Dr Greenthumb: This REALLY does give fits of laughter. I'm low on bud so I've been clipping bud off some clones and putting them on my ballast - even unripe and uncured it still gives a really nice laughing buzz that lasts 15 minutes, then a half hour to an hour of pleasant chill. It's a killer when cured. Best bud I've grown so far. And it tastes great right off the ballast, not harsh.

Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture

------

Blueberry, Dutch Passion
Strawberry Cough, Dutch Passion
Bubblegum, *Serious (not TH)*
Arjan's Haze #3, Greenhouse (pretty much any haze)
Skunkberry, Peak or Blue Cheese,(?)
Cheese, Big Bhudda: uplifting, no ceiling
Kali Mist, Serious (not sure about the laughing fits, but I"m with Rocky it's a must try. Social, no ceiling)
Original Flo, Dutch Passion: Unique motivational high




.


----------



## bud2befree (Nov 18, 2008)

wooooooo wwwwwweeeee! you'll sure know bud!! some good stuff up there
!!


----------



## Geekin (Nov 18, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> Big Laughing, Dr Greenthumb: This REALLY does give fits of laughter. I'm low on bud so I've been clipping bud off some clones and putting them on my ballast - even unripe and uncured it still gives a really nice laughing buzz that lasts 15 minutes, then a half hour to an hour of pleasant chill. It's a killer when cured. Best bud I've grown so far. And it tastes great right off the ballast, not harsh.
> 
> Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture
> 
> .



I've Heard of Big Laughing!! Supposedly it's pretty awesome and the plant looks incredible to grow with those serrated leaves! sadly It's kinda pricey for me however $125 for ten non-feminized seeds :/ 
Perhaps one day in the future!!!


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 12, 2009)

generally speaking pure sativas lift you up and get you gigly and social. sativa/indica hhybrids get you social but keep you in reality and keep you chill, pure indicas tend to give you couch lock. I have a SSH and if i smoke more than a bowl in a couple hours i get gigly as hell and laughing fits come alot lol


----------



## gardenman (Mar 12, 2009)

PPP is mostly sativa and it makes me really active. Smoke late one night and I couldn't go to sleep period.


----------

